# PAID: Kingsoccertips.com - good sports betting tips



## kingsoccertips (Feb 10, 2016)

*Kingsoccertips* is a paid service that offers expert previews and betting advice on football (soccer). 

The biggest leagues are covered with at least one scout and one tipster(or with the review of extra pair of eyes). The key for success is to choose the biggest percentage of positive factors about the current tip. Place flat stake every time and trust in the information. This world is all about information and using this information for accumulating profit. That's my style and if you want to join my members, don't hesitate, you will see the results in the first 5-7 days.
*King tipsters for king punters, I'm giving here my best picks.*

*Coefficients:*
Matches with small to medium odds, means odds between 1.6 and 2.6.

*Page to see next day bet:*
http://kingsoccertips.com/history/

*Plans:*
Tip for 1 day: Price 20 €
Tips for 7 days: Price 70 €
Tips for 28 days: Price 180 €

*Payment processors:*
Paypal/Moneybookers

*Faq pages:*
http://kingsoccertips.com/faq/

*Contact page:*
http://kingsoccertips.com/contact/




I gurantee you that your satisfaction is 100% guaranteed, or you will receive a full refund. 
Go and try it, we are serious about our tips and gurantee you descent earning.


Every day I'll post about the lastest prediction


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 11, 2016)

One week free tips for all members of this forum and starting to send tips to BA surveillance.

CELTA-VIGO VS SEVILLA

FEB-11

@1,55

HOME WIN OR DRAW


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 12, 2016)

CELTA-VIGO VS SEVILLA

FEB-11

@1,55

2-2

HOME WIN OR DRAW

WIN

CARPI VS ROMA

FEB-12

@1,91

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 13, 2016)

*CARPI VS ROMA 1-3 WON*

MOREIRENSE VS BELENENSES

FEB-13

@1,61

DRAW OR AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 14, 2016)

*MOREIRENSE VS BELENENSES 2-3 WON
AVES VS OLHANENSE 1-0 WON*

Today's tip:

MARITIMO VS BRAGA

FEB-14

@1,83

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 15, 2016)

*MARITIMO VS BRAGA 1-3 WON*

INVERNESS VS ABERDEEN

FEB-15

@1,85

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 19, 2016)

*DORTMUND VS PORTO*

FEB-18

@1,83

*WIN  2-0*

DORTMUND (-1) AH

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 19, 2016)

*DORTMUND VS PORTO*

FEB-18

@1,83

*WIN 2-0*

DORTMUND (-1) AH

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 20, 2016)

KONYASPOR VS SIVASSPOR

FEB-19

@2,10

*WIN 2-1*

HOME Win

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 22, 2016)

GRASSHOPPERS VS SION

FEB-21

@2,10

WIN 3-0

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 27, 2016)

NUERNBERG VS GREUTHER-FURTH

FEB-26

@1,91

*WIN 2-1*

HOME WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 28, 2016)

AROUCA VS BRAGA

FEB-27

@1,80

*WIN 0-0*

DRAW OR HOME WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 2, 2016)

NORWICH VS CHELSEA

MAR-01

@1,70

*WIN 1-2*

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 14, 2016)

*2 wins from yesterday!*

SPORTING VS SANTA-CLARA

MAR-13

@2,18

*WIN 2-1*

SPORTING B (-0.75) AH


UDINESE VS ROMA

MAR-13

@1,85

*WIN 1-2*

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 16, 2016)

BRIGHTON-AND-HOVE VS READING

MAR-15

@1,95

*WIN 1-0*

HOME WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 17, 2016)

after *6 WON* tips in row - yesterday JUVENTUS surprised everybody with their game (incl me), but after all they lose from germans


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 18, 2016)

SEVILLA VS BASEL

MAR-17

@2,20

*WIN 3-0*

SEVILLA (-1,5) AH


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 20, 2016)

CRYSTAL-PALACE VS LEICESTER-CITY

MAR-19

@2,50

*WIN 0-1*

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 1, 2016)

AATVIDABERG VS IFK-VAERNAMO

MAY-30

@2,15

*WIN 1-0*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 13, 2016)

TURKEY VS CROATIA

JUN-12

@2,20

*WIN 0-1*

AWAY WIN

FREE TIP FROM THE KING

IRELAND VS SWEDEN

JUN-13

@2,45

AWAY WIN


http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 16, 2016)

FRANCE VS ALBANIA

JUN-15

@2,10

*WIN 2-0*

UNDER 2,5

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 17, 2016)

UKRAINE VS NORTHERN-IRELAND

JUN-16

@1,95

*WIN 0-2*

NORTHERN IRELAND (-1) AH


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 18, 2016)

CZECH-REPUBLIC VS CROATIA

JUN-17

@2,00

*WIN 2-2*

DRAW OR HOME WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 18, 2016)

FREE TIP FROM THE KING

ICELAND VS HUNGARY

JUN-18

@2,05

HUNGARY (0) AH

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 22, 2016)

UKRAINE VS POLAND

JUN-21

@1,95

*WIN 0-1*

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 23, 2016)

SWEDEN VS BELGIUM

JUN-22

@1,85

*WIN 0-1*

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 24, 2016)

LAHTI VS HJK

JUN-23

@2,00

*WIN 0-3*

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 25, 2016)

Available tip for EURO 2016

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 26, 2016)

WALES VS NORTHERN-IRELAND

JUN-25

@2,00

*WIN 1-0*

HOME WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 27, 2016)

GERMANY VS SLOVAKIA

JUN-26

@1,88

*WIN 3-0*

GERMANY (-1) AH


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 28, 2016)

ENGLAND VS ICELAND

JUN-27

@1,93

*WIN 1-2*

ICELAND (+1) AH


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 29, 2016)

ENGLAND VS ICELAND

JUN-27

@1,93

*WIN 1-2*

ICELAND (+1) AH


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 30, 2016)

KFUM VS SANDEFJORD

JUN-29

@1,91

*WIN 1-2*

AWAY WIN

*FREE TIP* FROM THE KING FOR THE LAST DAY OF THE MONTH!!!!

SLAVIA-SOFIA VS ZAGLEBIE-LUBIN

JUN-30

@1,91

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 1, 2016)

Available tip for EURO 2016

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 2, 2016)

WALES VS BELGIUM

JUL-01

@2,05

*WIN 3-1*

HOME WIN OR DRAW


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 6, 2016)

FREDRIKSTAD VS SANDNES-ULF

JUL-05

@2,10

*WIN 0-0*

UNDER 2,5

TRE-PENNE VS TNS

JUL-05

@2,10

*WIN 0-3*

TNS (-1,5) AH


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 10, 2016)

HACKEN VS HAMMARBY

JUL-09

@1,80

*WIN 4-2*

HOME WIN

BRANN VS VALERENGEN

JUL-09

@2,00

*WIN 4-1*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 17, 2016)

PS-KEMI VS KUPS-KUOPIO

JUL-16

@2,88

*WIN 0-2*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 18, 2016)

PK-35-VANTAA VS MARIEHAMN

JUL-17

@2,40

*WIN 0-2*

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello,

I had a great summer. Predict a lot of games from the north European leagues and check almost every preseason game of the teams from the major European leagues. Now I am confident about which team will show their potential and will surprise their rivals.

Next month will be excellent for me and my members so I decide to give to anyone promo code for 50% discount*. The offer expire in the end of this month.

And... Surprise! I give one free tip for today, because I want to earn money for You and because I want prove that my service is royal!



FREE TIP:

KORONA VS WISLA

KORONA (0) AH

ODD IN BET365: 1,95



PROMOCODE: king50%

http://kingsoccertips.com/



*The discount expired on 31.08.2016


----------



## kingsoccertips (Aug 23, 2016)

FREE TIP WIN

KORONA VS WISLA

AUG-22

@1,95

*WIN 1-0*

KORONA (0) AH

PROMO CODE IS STILL VALID

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Aug 26, 2016)

ROSENBORG VS AUSTRIA-WIEN

AUG-25

@2,63

*WIN 1-2*

DRAW OR AWAY WIN

PROMOCODE: king50%

PROMO CODE IS STILL VALID*

http://kingsoccertips.com/

*The discount expired on 31.08.2016 and is only about 1 month tips!


----------



## kingsoccertips (Aug 31, 2016)

LAST WINNING KING TIP:

CESENA VS PERUGIA

AVG-29

@3,20

*WIN 1-1*

DRAW

FREE TIP FOR THE LAST DAY:

VARBERG VS OERGRYTE

AUG-31

@1,85

UNDER 2,5

PROMOCODE: king50%

PROMO CODE IS STILL VALID* (TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR THIS CODE)

http://kingsoccertips.com/

*The discount expired on 31.08.2016 and is only about 1 month tips!


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 1, 2016)

FREE TIP WIN

VARBERG VS OERGRYTE

AUG-31

@1,85

*WIN 1-0*

UNDER 2,5


Because a lot of people are interested to use PROMOCODE (YOU GET 1 MONTH TIPS FOR 90 EURO NOT 180 EURO) I extend the death line to 3rd of September*!

PROMOCODE: king50%

*The discount expired on 03.09.2016 and is only about 1 month tips!

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 2, 2016)

The KO time of today's match is after less than 3 hours!

PROMOCODE IS STILL AVAILABLE: king50%

*The discount expired on 03.09.2016 (5 more hours) and is only about 1 month tips!

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 5, 2016)

GUIMARES-B VS LEIXOES

SEP-04

@2,38

*WIN 2-1*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 6, 2016)

GEORGIA VS AUSTRIA

SEP-05

@1,95

*WIN 1-2*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 7, 2016)

GIBRALTAR VS GREECE 

SEP-06

@2,10

*WIN 1-4*

GIBRALTAR (+3,5) AH

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 9, 2016)

HUESCA VS GIRONA

SEP-08

@2,00

*WIN 1-0*

HUESCA (0) AH

*FREE TIP TODAY!!!*

SLOVACKO VS ZLIN

SEP-09

@2,25

ZLIN (0) AH

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 10, 2016)

FREE TIP WIN!!!

SLOVACKO VS ZLIN

SEP-09

@2,25

*WIN 1-3*

ZLIN (0) AH

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 11, 2016)

FREIBURG vs MONCHENGLADBACH

SEP-10

@2,00

*WIN 3-1*

Over 2,5

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 12, 2016)

HOME TEAM VS AWAY TEAM

SEP-12

@>2,00

AWAY WIN

PRIZE TO UNLOCK: 20 EURO

WINNING RATE: >67 %

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 12, 2016)

LOKOMOTIV GO VS BEROE

SEP-12

@2,10

*WIN 0-1*

AWAY WIN

TIP FOR 13.09.2016 IS A TIP FOR CHAMPIONS LEAGUE!!! SPECIAL DISCOUNT FOR THIS TIP!!!

PRIZE WITH PROMO CODE: 7 EURO (REGULAR PRIZE: 20 EURO)

PROMO CODE: king7

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 14, 2016)

DYNAMO-KIEV VS NAPOLI

SEP-13

@2,40

*WIN 1-2*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 15, 2016)

LEVERKUSEN VS CSKA MOSKOW

SEP-14

@2,25

*WIN 2-2*

DRAW OR AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 16, 2016)

VIKTORIA PLZEN VS ROMA

SEP-15

@2,00

*WIN 1-1*

UNDER 2,5

*FREE TIP TODAY!!!*

HIFK VS PS KEMI

SEP-16

@1,91

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 17, 2016)

*FREE TIP WIN !!!*

HIFK VS PS KEMI

SEP-16

@1,91

*WIN 3-1*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 18, 2016)

BOTEV VS LOKOMOTIV GO

SEP-17

@1,91

*WIN 4-0*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 20, 2016)

ASTERAS VS PAOK

SEP-19

@2,05

*WIN 1-2*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 23, 2016)

HAMMARBY VS HAECKEN

Sep-22

@3,00

*WIN 2-3*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 24, 2016)

WEXFORD-YOUTHS VS BRAY-WANDERERS

SEP-23

@1,91

*WIN 1-3*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 25, 2016)

MOLDE VS ROSENBORG

SEP-24

@2,15

*WIN 1-3*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 25, 2016)

The end of the month is near and the KING have another promotion for you!!!:

DISCOUNT FOR MEMBERSHIP PLAN: ONE WEEK PACKAGE TIPS

DISCOUNT PRIZE: 50 EURO (70-20= 50 EURO FOR 1 WEEK TIPS)

DISCOUNT EXPIRED: 01.10.2016

COUPON CODE: king7-20

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 27, 2016)

UNION-BERLIN VS ST-PAULI

SEP-26

@2,10

*WIN 2-0*

HOME WIN

The end of the month is near and the KING have another promotion for you!!!:

DISCOUNT FOR MEMBERSHIP PLAN: ONE WEEK PACKAGE TIPS

DISCOUNT PRIZE: 50 EURO (70-20= 50 EURO FOR 1 WEEK TIPS)

DISCOUNT EXPIRED: 01.10.2016

COUPON CODE: king7-20

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Oct 1, 2016)

HIFK VS HJK

SEP-30

@2,60

*WIN 2-1*

HIFK (0) AH

ODENSE VS AARHUS

SEP-30

@1,85
* 
WIN 2-1*

OVER 2,5 

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Oct 4, 2016)

STUTTGART VS GREUTHER FURTH

SEP-03

@2,38

*WIN 4-0*

STUTTGART (-1) AH

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Oct 21, 2016)

FREE TIP

JIHLAVA VS DUKLA PRAHA

OCT-21

@2,38

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Oct 23, 2016)

2 FREE TIPS

CHELSEA VS MAN UTD 

OCT-23

@1,73

UNDER 2,5



METZ VS NICE 

OCT-23

@2,15

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Oct 28, 2016)

1 FREE TIP

CONCORDIA VS CLUJ

OCT-28

@2,10

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Oct 29, 2016)

*FREE TIP WIN*

CONCORDIA VS CLUJ

OCT-28

@2,10

*WIN 1-2*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Oct 30, 2016)

1 FREE TIP

NICE VS NANTES

OCT-30

@1,85

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Oct 31, 2016)

*FREE TIP WIN*

NICE VS NANTES

OCT-30

@1,85
*
WIN 4-1*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 1, 2016)

BESIKTAS VS NAPOLI

NOV-01

@2,10

*WIN 1-1*

UNDER 2,5

FREE TIP

JUVENTUS VS LYON

NOV-02

@2,10

UNDER 2,5

PROMO CODE: king40
DISCOUNT UNTIL 03.10.2016: 180-40=140 EURO for FULL MONTH
TIPS EVERY DAY: ODD>2,00 WR>70%

GUARANTEED SATISFACTION!!!

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 3, 2016)

*FREE TIP WIN*

JUVENTUS VS LYON

NOV-02

@2,10

*WIN 1-1*

UNDER 2,5

*LAST DAY FOR -40 EURO PROMOTION:*

PROMO CODE: king40
DISCOUNT UNTIL 03.10.2016: 180-40=140 EURO for FULL MONTH
TIPS EVERY DAY: ODD>2,00 WR>70%

GUARANTEED SATISFACTION!!!

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 4, 2016)

*FREE TIP*

GAZ-METAN-MEDIAS VS CSMS IASI

NOV-04

@2,00

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 5, 2016)

* FREE TIP WIN*

GAZ-METAN-MEDIAS VS CSMS IASI

NOV-04

@2,00

*WIN 2-1*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 6, 2016)

SPEZIA VS VERONA

NOV-05

@2,38

*WIN 1-4*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 7, 2016)

TODAY PROMOCODE VALID ONLY FOR TODAY

PROMOCODE: king6

DISCOUNT: (20 EUR-14 EURO) ONLY 6 EURO

EXPIRED: 08.11.2016

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 8, 2016)

PROMO CODE 6 EURO TIP WIN

CLUJ VS BOTOSANI

NOV-7

@2,10

*WIN 1-0*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 11, 2016)

VADUZ VS ZURICH

NOV-10

@2,00
*
WIN 0-2*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 12, 2016)

ROMANIA VS POLAND

NOV-11

@2,60

*WIN 0-3*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 14, 2016)

UKRAINE VS FINLAND

NOV-12

@1,75

*WIN 1-0*

UNDER 2,5

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 17, 2016)

*FREE TIP:*

BEROE VS LUDOGORETS

NOV-16

@2,10
*
WIN 0-2*

UNDER 2,5

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 18, 2016)

ASTRA VS DINAMO

NOV-17

@1,75

*WIN 2-2*

OVER 2,5


http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 28, 2016)

*FREE TIP:*

STUTTGART VS NUERNBERG

NOV-28

@1,75

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 28, 2016)

* FREE TIP WIN:*

STUTTGART VS NUERNBERG

NOV-28

@1,75
*
WIN 3-1*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 29, 2016)

LILLE VS CAEN

NOV-29

@1,80
*
WIN 4-2*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Dec 1, 2016)

NANTES VS LYON

NOV-30

@2,05

*WIN 0-6*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Dec 30, 2016)

*FREE TIP:*

CHLTENHAM TOWN VS WYCOMBE

DEC-30

@2,40

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Dec 30, 2016)

*FREE TIP WIN:*

CHLTENHAM TOWN VS WYCOMBE

DEC-30

@2,40

*WIN 0-1*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jan 8, 2017)

*FREE TIP:*

BETIS VS LEGANES

JAN-08

@2,10

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jan 8, 2017)

*FREE TIP WIN:*

BETIS VS LEGANES

JAN-08

@2,10
*
WIN 2-0*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jan 11, 2017)

*FREE TIP:*

CORDOBA VS ALCORCON

JAN-11

@2,38

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jan 22, 2017)

*FREE TIP:*

ATH BILBAO VS ATL MADRID

JAN-22

@2,19

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 5, 2017)

*FREE TIP:*

LAUSANNE VS LUZERN

FEB-05

@2,05

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 21, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

SHEFFIELD-WEDNESDAY VS BRENTFORD

FEB-21

@1,85

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 24, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

GEORGIA VS SERBIA

MAR-24

@2,25

OVER 2,5


http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 25, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

GEORGIA VS SERBIA

MAR-24

@2,25

*WIN 1-3*

OVER 2,5


http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Apr 4, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

READING VS BLACKBURN

APR-04

@2,15

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Apr 5, 2017)

FREE TIP

READING VS BLACKBURN

APR-04

@2,15

*WIN 3-1*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (May 18, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

EMMEN vs NEC

MAY-18

@2,30

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (May 19, 2017)

FREE TIP

EMMEN vs NEC

MAY-18

@2,30

*WIN 1-3*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (May 31, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

BASAKSEHIR vs KONYASPOR

MAY-31

@2,10

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 25, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

VIKING vs HAUGESUND

JUN-25

@2,80

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 8, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

HACKEN VS MALMOE

JUL-08

@2,40

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 9, 2017)

FREE TIP

HACKEN VS MALMOE

JUL-08

@2,40

*WIN 0-1*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 16, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

BRANN VS SARPSBORG

JUL-16

@2,10

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 22, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

CSKA VS LUDOGORETS

JUL-22

@3,10  

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 23, 2017)

FREE TIP

CSKA VS LUDOGORETS

JUL-22

@3,10 
*
WIN 0-1*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 29, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

HAKA VS JARO

JUL-29

@2,60

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Aug 11, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

RIJEKA VS DINAMO ZAGREB

AUG-11

@3,80

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Aug 31, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

BULGARIA VS SWEDEN

AUG-31

@2,20

OVER 2,5

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Aug 31, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

BULGARIA VS SWEDEN

AUG-31

@2,20

*WIN 3-2*

OVER 2,5

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 1, 2017)

Promotion code for new customers in September 2017 (you can use coupon code now). The discount is valid for one month package.

COUPON CODE: king7896

DISCOUNT: -25 euro

FINAL PRIZE: 155 euro for one month soccer tips

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 27, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

CSKA VS MANCHESTER UTD

SEP-27

@2,10

OVER 2,5

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 28, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

CSKA VS MANCHESTER UTD

SEP-27

@2,10

*WIN 1-4*

OVER 2,5

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Oct 8, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

PALERMO VS PARMA

OCT-08

@2,20

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## donpibepro (Oct 8, 2017)

kingsoccertips said:


> *FREE TIP*
> 
> PALERMO VS PARMA
> 
> ...


We lost


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 6, 2017)

*FREE TIP *

SEPTEMVRI VS PIRIN

NOV-06

@2,10

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 7, 2017)

FREE TIP

SEPTEMVRI VS PIRIN

NOV-06

@2,10

*WIN 1-0*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 8, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

PRO PIACENZA VS MONZA

NOV-08

@2,70

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 23, 2017)

*FREE TIP:*

ASTANA VS VILLARREAL

NOV-23

@2,40

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 24, 2017)

FREE TIP:

ASTANA VS VILLARREAL

NOV-23

@2,40

WIN 2-3

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 28, 2017)

*FREE TIP*

CLERMONT FOOT VS BREST

NOV-28

@2,00

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Dec 10, 2017)

*FREE TIP *

UTRECHT VS FEYENORD

DEC-10

@2,05

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jan 3, 2018)

*FREE TIP *

MARITIMO VS CHAVES

JAN-10

@2,50

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jan 3, 2018)

*FREE TIP *

MARITIMO VS CHAVES

JAN-03 (Double post, because the tip is for today)

@2,50

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jan 11, 2018)

*FREE TIP *

LEVANTE VS ESPANYOL

JAN-11

@2,30 

OVER 2,5

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 10, 2018)

*FREE TIP *

SANDHAUSEN VS BRAUNSCHWEIG

FEB-11

@2,25 

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 17, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

MOTHERWELL VS KILMARNOCK

FEB-17

@2,40

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 25, 2018)

MANCHESTER UTD VS CHELSEA

FEB-25

@2,10

OVER 2,5

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 26, 2018)

FREE TIP

MANCHESTER UTD VS CHELSEA

FEB-25

@2,10

*WIN 2-1*

OVER 2,5

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 6, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

CESENA VS PRO VERCELLI

MAR-06

@2,15

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 10, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

SEVILLA VS VALENCIA

MAR-10

@2,00

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 17, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

UDINESE VS SASSUOLO

MAR-17

@2,18

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Aug 21, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

BATE VS PSV

AUG-21

@2,05

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Aug 22, 2018)

FREE TIP

BATE VS PSV

AUG-21

@2,05

*WIN 2-3*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Aug 26, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

BORDEAUX VS MONACO

AUG-26

@2,50

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Aug 31, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

ROSTOV VS RUBIN KAZAN

AUG-31

2,30

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


Special Discount for One month membership plan!

Coupon code: KingWIN80
Discount: -80 euro (180-80=100 euro final price)


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 8, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

PORTSMOUTH VS SHREWSBURY

SEP-8

2,05

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 18, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

BRUGGE VS DORTMUND

SEP-18

2,00

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 21, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

BRUGGE VS DORTMUND

SEP-18

2,00

*WIN 0-1*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 30, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

CHIEVO VS TORINO

SEP-30

2,10

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Sep 30, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

CHIEVO VS TORINO

SEP-30

2,10

*WIN 0-1*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Oct 20, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

AUGSBURG VS LEIPZIG

OCT-20

2,30

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Nov 10, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

THUN VS BASEL

NOV-10

2,00

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Dec 3, 2018)

FREE TIP

ATALANTA VS NAPOLI

DEC-3

2,20

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com

*New payment method: Western Union


----------



## kingsoccertips (Dec 4, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

ATALANTA VS NAPOLI

DEC-3

2,20

*WIN 1-2*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Dec 8, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

WEST HAM VS CRYSTAL PALACE

DEC-8

2,15

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com

*New payment method: Western Union


----------



## kingsoccertips (Dec 9, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

WEST HAM VS CRYSTAL PALACE

DEC-8

2,15

*WIN 3-2*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Dec 16, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

VERONA VS PESCARA

DEC-17

2,10

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Dec 22, 2018)

*FREE TIP*

VERONA VS PESCARA

DEC-17

2,10

*WIN 3-1*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jan 5, 2019)

*FREE TIP*

BRISTOL CITY VS HUDDERSFIELD

JAN-5

2,25

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jan 6, 2019)

*FREE TIP*

BRISTOL CITY VS HUDDERSFIELD

JAN-5

2,25

*WIN 1-0*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jan 19, 2019)

*FREE TIP*

BELENENSES - TONDELA

Jan-19

2,10

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## Beto (Jan 19, 2019)

kingsoccertips said:


> *FREE TIP*
> 
> BELENENSES - TONDELA
> 
> ...


1 Pick daily ? or more ?


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jan 24, 2019)

Beto said:


> 1 Pick daily ? or more ?


Yes, 1 Pick daily!

*FREE TIP*

CHELSEA - TOTTENHAM

JAN-24

@1,95

OVER 2,5

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jan 24, 2019)

*FREE TIP*

CHELSEA - TOTTENHAM

JAN-24

@1,95

*WIN 2-1*

OVER 2,5

http://kingsoccertips.com


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jan 26, 2019)

Promotion in KingSoccertips!

1 month membership plan discount for January: -30 euro
Coupon code: kingjan
Valid: Until: 31-01-2019

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## Beto (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi bro,
your today best one ?


----------



## Beto (Jan 31, 2019)

Any comment ?


----------

